# Looking to adopt a female rat or two



## mrowfs (Sep 20, 2014)

I currently live near Chambersburg, PA. I'm willing to travel up to an hour away, or I'd be able to meet halfway and I could pay extra for gas money.
I've been having a hard time finding a breeder in my area, so hopefully somebody here can point me in the right direction.
I would love to adopt a younger (under one year old) female or two.

I currently have two little girls, who I love very much, my boyfriend loves them a lot, as well!

Louise and Mimsy.
Louise is a champagne dumbo, about 8 months old
Mimsy is an agouti hooded rex dumbo, about 4 months old
My two babies are very friendly, happy and energetic, I have a large cage (rat manor from petco). 
They are fed Oxbow Regal Rat essentials, as well as lots of fruits and veggies, as well as occasional treats such as yogurt drops, cookies, ect..
Louise and Mimsy are handled daily, for hours. They like to help me do the dishes by sitting on my shoulder, and they help with other household tasks in the same way!

I'm looking to add one or two new little girls to our happy, loving home.








































Also, if you'd like more information about my babies, their health, their cage, food, cage cleaning, diet, myself, or even more pictures, don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Check out the Facebook group NE PA Rat breeders/owners. Its full of people in and around PA that often rescue and some that breed. One person has a litter almost available in Easton and I know the people that started the group run Totez for Realz Rattery in Tamaqua.


----------



## Littlegreys (Jun 28, 2015)

Check out Houdini's post right below yours, she is rehoming her rats and is in Pittsburgh but might be able to work something out. I adopted a baby girl from her last month and she is the sweetest little rat ever! She is so well socialized and friendly! I think she is what people refer to as a shoulder rat, because that is where she always wants to be! I think Houdini still has her two littermates available for adoption. If they are as sweet as my girl, and I imagine they are, I would highly recommend adopting them!!


----------



## Mannie'sMom (Aug 3, 2015)

I can't help you out with more females but I did want to say yours are gorgeous, sweet looking, well-cared for, and looking at them made me feel good, smile. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## mrowfs (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you guys very much!

And thank you, Mannie'sMom, I'm glad that others can see that they're loved very much!


----------

